# Are there any injectable flea treatments for dogs?



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are there any injectable flea treatments for dogs?


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I don’t know but my Lily girl takes oral flea & tic medication that lasts 3 months. I can’t recall the name but can find out and get back to you if you’re interested. 
It works very well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have not heard of any.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

From here: https://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2558&Itemid=2838

*"Vaccines against fleas (Ctenocephalides felis, C. canis) for dogs and cats*
Adult fleas spend their whole life on the surface of their host and feed blood regularly. During each blood meal they are exposed to the immune system of the host and theoretically the host should show some immune reaction. Consequently research on tick vaccines has concentrated on the adult fleas, not on the larvae, which complete their development off the host.

Following the same approach as against _Boophilus_ ticks, research was carried out using hidden antigens fron the flea gut. Experimental vaccination of rabbits and dogs with antibodies against such antigens reached control levels of about 25% (i.e. absolutely not enough), as well as a reduction in the amount of viable eggs deposited by affected fleas.

Further progress has been very modest. The bottom line is, that no true flea vaccine has reached the market so far: Neither for dogs or cats, nor for livestock. Instead, numerous very potent and convenient flea control products for pets have flooded the market in the last decades. It would be very difficult for a less effective flea vaccine to compete with such products."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, they do not have any on the market.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

elvis&oliver said:


> I don't know but my Lily girl takes oral flea & tic medication that lasts 3 months. I can't recall the name but can find out and get back to you if you're interested.
> It works very well!


I have not tried that one yet but everyone has sworn by it. I can only get it threw a vet and my dog vet was on vacation when my dog goat fleas and frontline stopped working so I got a pill from tractor supply that you give every month and that did the trick. I don't recall what it was called but it was the only pill there for fleas so probably the only one they carry


----------

